# Shutting down tank SALE



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I know its been awhile since I've been on here, but I've had a rough year personally and due to my divorce I'm forced to shut down my tank. I will be up in running once i buy a new house but for now i have a few items for sale. I may be selling the tank, inhabitants and equipment and ill keep you all posted. If you don't know me, ask around the forum folks on here can vouch for me. Most of these items that i have are from folks that ordered stuff from me for BRS and never picked up their items so i can't really take a huge beating on the prices, willing to do a discount on multiple items. Pick up will be at 5 Valhalla Inn RD, cash only or etransfer.

MultiTest Copper (Sachem 75 tests) used twice $10
Float Valve 1/4" Tube fitting NEW $15
Reef Chili 1.5 oz (one left) NEW $25 each
Hanna Phosphorus ULR Reagents NEW $10
Ich-X used (half bottle) $5
PraziPro used (3/4 bottle) $5
Cupramine (Sachem) used (3/4 bottle) $5
Omega One Marine Pellets with Garlic $5 each
Reef Plugs (Boston Aqua Farms) (10) $5 SOLD
Coral glue NEW $5 SOLD
FragCave flat discs about 10-15 $5
Milwaukee PH buffer solution PH7, PH10, PH4 $3
WeldOn 40 2 Part Kit (used once) $15
Clear 1/8" Screen Netting 3x7 feet NEW $12
Frag Holder (clear, suction cups) $5 SOLD


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Been awhile, can you please move it to the marketplace section. Thx


----------

